# The FreeBSD packages updating is too slow!



## miniqq (Mar 8, 2011)

I got this by portaudit:

```
auditfile.tbz                                 100% of   66 kB   56 kBps
New database installed.
Database created: Tue Mar  8 15:55:00 CST 2011
Affected package: firefox-3.6.13,1
Type of problem: mozilla -- multiple vulnerabilities.
Reference: http://portaudit.FreeBSD.org/45f102cd-4456-11e0-9580-4061862b8c22.html

Affected package: thunderbird-3.1.7
Type of problem: mozilla -- multiple vulnerabilities.
Reference: http://portaudit.FreeBSD.org/45f102cd-4456-11e0-9580-4061862b8c22.html

2 problem(s) in your installed packages found.

You are advised to update or deinstall the affected package(s) immediately
```

But the FreeBSD lastest packages repos ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/Latest/ keep the old problem ones!

I hate to compile these (firefox* thunderbird* gcc*) big big fat softwares!

What do you think?


----------



## ahavatar (Mar 8, 2011)

Wait a week and try again


----------



## vermaden (Mar 8, 2011)

miniqq said:
			
		

> The freebsd packages updating is too slow!



Mate, they DO NOT UPDATE AT ALL ... they are just built at RELEASE and thats it.

If you want packages built every 2 weeks, then you need to move to STABLE.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 8, 2011)

vermaden said:
			
		

> Mate, they DO NOT UPDATE AT ALL ... they are just built at RELEASE and thats it.
> 
> If you want packages built every 2 weeks, then you need to move to STABLE.


The OP _is_ using the -stable package tree.


----------



## miniqq (Mar 8, 2011)

vermaden said:
			
		

> Mate, they DO NOT UPDATE AT ALL ... they are just built at RELEASE and thats it.
> 
> If you want packages built every 2 weeks, then You need to move to STABLE.



I am using 8.2 - stable on my laptop, so I don't want to compile all GUI' software on my system!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 8, 2011)

What on earth is 'safeware'?


----------



## miniqq (Mar 8, 2011)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> What on earth is 'safeware'?



 thks
I have corrented it.


----------



## phoenix (Mar 8, 2011)

Le sigh.  

Binary packages are created at the time the installer CDs are created.  These are located under the various *X.Y-release* directories on the FTP servers.  These packages are rarely, if ever, updated.

Binary packages for the development trees (-stable and -current) are created/updated on a periodic schedule.  I believe it's once a month or something like that.  These are stored in the *X-stable* and *X-current* directories on the FTP servers.

Thus, if you want to use binary packages, you must be patient and only update once a month (or thereabouts).

If you don't like this time-lag, then consider donating to the FreeBSD Foundation.


----------

